# What to do? What to do?



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

Im new to this site so bear with me  My cat, Dora, is pregnant and could be due any day, im pretty clueless but she seems to be quite big now and has two little pockets either side when she walks! 

My partner and I have to go away from Fri - Mon and I dont want to leave her....will get someone to drop in and feed/water her etc. but do you think she will be ok? Im really worried about leaving her but we have to go as its a potential new job opportunity for my partner. Any advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Do you have any idea when she is due (gestation is about 9 weeks).

Would it be possible for your partner to go away without you, so you can stay and look after Dora?


----------



## MillyMolly (Jul 14, 2008)

I am no expert,but you really need someone to be there,just in case she did
give birth and was having difficulties,it would be very distressing for the cat
and you.
Do you have a friend who can stay a few days?it would put your mind at ease
and you could get updates.


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

I really wish I could stay, but I need to go along with him to "meet" some contacts .... its a potential good job opportunity for him so I do need to go Im afraid.

I dont have anyone who could stay in the house the whole weekend but I could ask one of my friends to pop up and check on her....oh I feel so terrible now...really dont want to leave her!   Its her first litter as well so im even more worried....need to get on the phone tonight and see if I can make some of my friends/family feel sorry for me!


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

If Dora is likely to give birth while you are away, a friend staying with her on your behalf is not really good enough, I assume you have been doing a lot of reading about what to expect, what to watch out for and what are the signs that something is not right.
Would your friend be able to spot cat in trouble and would your friend be prepared to tear the umbilical chord, or open the sacks should Dora not to her job. How would you friend be able to handle a litter of rejected or orphaned kittens, a horrible thought I know, but it does happen.
If it is absolutely necessary that you leave her, then you really should try to find someone with some (even if little) experience of small animals giving birth, even someone who has been present at the birth of a dog would do. Although in-experienced people look after cats giving birth all the time, they generally do a lot of reading and research before hand to know what to expect.
A few days is a long time for a little cat in trouble, but there may be other options, although Im sure most would not do this, you could try contacting a cat boarding facilities to see if they can help. Or contact your local cats protection, the obviously want the best for your cat and so maybe able to give some assistance, obviously if this tip is not vital, then they will be less willing to help.

Can you tell us a bit more about Dora: Breed? age? has she had a litter before? How long have you had her? Etc


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Has your vet given you some indication on when she might be due to have her babies? I know a vets estimate is not always correct, but its better than no estimate at all.


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

She is a 15 months tabby....it is her first litter. I have not had her at the vets for an estimation, it may seem lame, but I didnt want to upset her as she gets absolutely terrified at the vets as there are normally lots of barking dogs about! Do you think I should take her before I go just to have her checked over? I will give my cousin a call tonight and see if she can keep a close eye on her. She is very experienced with cats (loves her cats more than us actually! ) At least that will give me (and Dora) peace of mind. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

I think its best she has a vet check, if you can get her over before you go away, then you will have a much better idea on when she will be due to give birth. My cat looked very big from about 7 weeks, so you may still have a little way to go. I think this will help put yours and your cousins mind at rest.
If your cousin can look after her, then I suggest you give her a list of things to do/watch out for. If she signs up to this forum (or uses your login) then most of the time there is someone (even experts) online to give a helping hand should she need any advice.

How are you finding mum in general? Normally cats become very affectionate through pregnancy, but are known to also have mood swings. Can you feel/see any kittens moving in her tummy yet?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

leeann01 said:


> She is a 15 months tabby....it is her first litter. I have not had her at the vets for an estimation, it may seem lame, but I didnt want to upset her as she gets absolutely terrified at the vets as there are normally lots of barking dogs about! Do you think I should take her before I go just to have her checked over? I will give my cousin a call tonight and see if she can keep a close eye on her. She is very experienced with cats (loves her cats more than us actually! ) At least that will give me (and Dora) peace of mind. Thanks for your advice.


I am going to be direct and not beat around the bush. I am disgusted with you. Your poor cat does not deserve such treatment. If I were you I would call the Cats Protection and get them to re home your cat and soon to be kittens.

You have taken on a cat, with no research, let her get pregnant. You have not even given her the humane treatment of taking her to the vets.

And now the poor cat is to give birth on her own while you and your bloke go and pursue some career. All I can say is if this is the way you treat your pets then potential employers will see right through you.


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks for that mrsdusty....yes im such a bad owner that Im spending my morning on here asking for advice from people that are more experienced than I. My three year old daughter opened my front door and my cat managed to run out, so I did not "let her out"! I have also never at any point taken on a cat with no research as I fully know how to care and love my cat just as much as Im sure you do! I have fully informed myself of what I need to do at the birth if my cat needs me but its the first time Ive had to deal with a pregnant cat before, which is why I am on this forum asking for advice, advice and not a verbal beating.


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

Anyway, on a lighter note, Helz I will indeed take her to the vets tonight to see if she can give me a better idea of how far along she may be... if she is further along than I think then I will obviously have to have a rethink. She has been great through the pregnancy, eating like a horse though! So much more affectionate as well (but only with me, as Im her mummy ) I was quite disappointed when I realised she may be pregnant as it was completely out of the blue, but now I am getting really excited about it...going to keep one as I couldnt bare to see her parted with them all  Thank you so much for your advice, really appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

It is not a verbal beating at all! And heavens above why on earth is a 3 year old opening a front door?

I have given my point of view, I will leave it at that.


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mrsdusty she will be four next month....so Im a negligent mother as well now  Beggers belief? You obviously dont have an 'almost four' year old yourself then


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Well if this pregnancy was an accident, there is the possibility of getting Dora spayed (and the pregnancy terminated), this of course depends on how far along she is in the pregnancy. Obviously if you wiz her along to the vets they will be able to advise you more on that.
Assuming you continue with the pregnancy, then there is always plenty of advice available on this forum, you will find many people very passionate about their animals here.

If it was your daughter that let your cat out, can you remember when that was? If you know the date, then it will give us a much better indication on whether the kittens might be arriving this weekend.

On a side note, I am assuming your cat is an indoors cat, but even so, there are many many health benefits of getting a cat spayed. It helps prevent the risk of certain cancers, and with things like ovarian cancer the risk is increased everytime she comes into season. Also when a cat calls it is actually quite stressful for them, and it can happen several times a year, so spaying her will give her (and yourself) a much more peaceful life. There are many other health benefits to spaying a cat, so it can not only save your cat from pain, it can also save your wallet from expensive vet bills. If money is a problem, (as I know spaying can seem expensive), then please contact your local cats protection, the give out vouchers if you cannot afford the full amount, they may even pay for the whole procedure.  just something to think about.


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

leeann01 said:


> Anyway, on a lighter note, Helz I will indeed take her to the vets tonight to see if she can give me a better idea of how far along she may be... if she is further along than I think then I will obviously have to have a rethink. She has been great through the pregnancy, eating like a horse though! So much more affectionate as well (but only with me, as Im her mummy ) I was quite disappointed when I realised she may be pregnant as it was completely out of the blue, but now I am getting really excited about it...going to keep one as I couldnt bare to see her parted with them all  Thank you so much for your advice, really appreciated.


Been there done that...
I am keeping one of mine... he he.

If you think she eats alot when she is pregnant, just wait till she is breast feeding! wow!
Just make sure there is always food available for her, let her eat when she wants, kitten food is best for pregant queens.

oh and your welcome


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

leeann01 said:


> Mrsdusty she will be four next month....so Im a negligent mother as well now  Beggers belief? You obviously dont have an 'almost four' year old yourself then


I have a 24 year old, a 19 year old and a 3 and 2 year old. All of them have been taught how to stay safe, and have never ever opened a front door.

Anyhow lets hope your poor cat gets the treatment it deserves.


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

Helz, I am going to have her booked in to be spayed as soon as she has the litter.....i really couldn't bear to have them terminated  I really didnt think it would be necessary as she was destined to be a house cat but managed to master her escape! I really had no idea being spayed had so many health benefits to the cat also, so thank you for that. I completely understand that everyone on the forum is very passionate about their pets, but Im sure we all had to start somewhere....I accept I am no expert, but that is why I have joined this forum, in the hope you can all pass on some of your experience  thanks again Helz.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Leann - look, we are where we are, you have come on here for some advice. Whilst I am sad to read that you would consider leaving a queen in this condition - very late stage pregnancy and due to give birth any day - I shan't waste time giving lectures but will just say

* good on you for considering changing your mind about going 
* good to read that you will take the trouble to visit the vet with her today

A queen who is left alone for her first litter could experience problems which can be dangerous if left unattended. 

Most queens are ok if they can feel secure and they feel better when their human is on hand to help and giving them moral support. 

I hope that you will see the birth of some lovely kittens. Your vet may be persuaded to take her in for a fee. The local rescue centre may also be able to assist. Perhaps you have a good neighbour whom you trust or a relative who lives not too far away? 

Hope you can find a solution to this.


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

mrsdusty I am on here for advice, not judgement....if all you can do is judge me (when you know very little, if not nothing about me) then perhaps this thread is not for you


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

leane who is looking after your daughter? is she going with you? if not maybe take the cat to whoever is lookin after her? or, even take her to a friends. Not ideal as it will stress her out but I wouldn't risk leaving her alone this late in pregnancy.

Although to be fair you should have spayed her leanne... but hey what's done is done . Where abouts are you?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

leeann01 said:


> mrsdusty I am on here for advice, not judgement....if all you can do is judge me (when you know very little, if not nothing about me) then perhaps this thread is not for you


I have not judged you at all, just given my two pennies worth. But I will quite gladly leave this thread.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Come on, everyone, this isn't helping. To be perfectly honest I doubt if the vet is going to be of much help either, I recall taking a queen in and being told she could give birth any day, she went another four weeks.

When she lies down, can you see / feel the kittens moving? Has she any "milk pads" yet?

Whereabouts in the country are you? Perhaps rather than all this condemnation, whatever we might think, one of us might be able to board this cat for a couple of days so that at least someone who knows their stuff would be on hand.

For future reference (though hopefully it won't be needed), if there is any question of any accidental mating, always write down the date, at least that way you know!

Liz


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

I appreciate she should have been spayed and that I was naive to have thought it was not necessary as she would be kept indoors  (as I had initially hoped)....I will definately make sure this is done as soon as is possible. I genuinely was looking for advice as to what was best for my cat (not me) and fully hold my hands up to being a complete novice ... i have been reading up as much as I can about what to expect and what to feed her and look after her through this pregnancy, as I do care about my cat so much.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yes i asked where abouts she was for that very reason...


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

leeann01 said:


> I appreciate she should have been spayed and that I was naive to have thought it was not necessary as she would be kept indoors  (as I had initially hoped)....I will definately make sure this is done as soon as is possible. I genuinely was looking for advice as to what was best for my cat (not me) and fully hold my hands up to being a complete novice ... i have been reading up as much as I can about what to expect and what to feed her and look after her through this pregnancy, as I do care about my cat so much.


 that's excellent, any pics of your baby?


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

Im just outside Glasgow guys.....thanks for all your help


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Leanne, firstly I have to say MrsDusty is well out of order there, when you are obviously trying to resolve your problem and she comes on and just slaps you down, not very helpful or positive IMO 

You said your cousin was good with cats, could yours stay at her house in a quiet room on her own, so that your cousin is not just visiting but can keep an eye on her for many more hours during the days that you are away?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

leeann01 said:


> Im just outside Glasgow guys.....thanks for all your help


 too far for me then.....


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Also tell us what direction you are travelling in for this job, perhaps it might be possible to drop her off somewhere on the way.

You might (but at this time of year it's a real longshot) find a cattery to take her, lots of catteries are run by people with experience of breeding. Otherwise you want someone looking in first thing in the morning, last thing at night, and part way through the day as well - as a minimum. And that person needs to be alerted about what to look out for.

At the end of the day, the great majority of cats have kittens without difficulty, and also statistically it's probably quite likely that the kittens will arrive before you go or after you get back.

Liz


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Folks, can I just point out, we dont yet know how late in the pregnancy this cat is. As Leanne is a first time mid-wife it would be very hard for her to judge how far along Dora is. And as anyone who has had a preggie cat before, you would know that even when they look like they are going to pop, they can still get a bit bigger.
Leanne, if you take a look at the album on my profile, you will see just how big a 9 weeks pregnant cat could get!


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

Saynamore, thank you 

My cousin is a complete expert with cats but she has two of her own who happen to be boys? I had thought this may throw up problems for my girl....I will call her tonight as she has several friends who are also cat lovers (I hadnt thought of asking someone to take her tbh) and there may be someone who could look after her. My cousin has a spare room though, I will investigate!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi poor you,its a very worrying situationyou do need to make sure she is kept an eye on as you know,hopefully someone here may be able to help,if i were closer i certainley would,i hope you manage to resolve a solution for you and your cat good luckhow about finding out if there are any people in your area that pet sit??who can pop in and keep an eye on her? your vets may be of help finding someone suitable.the idea of someone taking her in,although not 100% ideal due to stress,is certainley worth investigating.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes she doesnt even have to come into contact with your cousin's cats. As long as she has a quiet separate room with a litter box, cardboard box with bedding and her own food and water bowl, it is the safest option I think


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

I have lots of pics, (she is a poser!) I am at work at the moment but I will upload some tonight....I will also take some of her at the moment and you can all cast a roving eye to see what you think. She is beautifully marked so I cannot wait to see her babies  Im scared I may end up keeping them all!


----------



## MillyMolly (Jul 14, 2008)

Mrsdusty I do think that is a bit harsh,The member has come on for advice and I think she will take on board what is said,but it is not very nice to say take her cats and kittens away and report her!,
All I can say is you have left it a little late,get the best possible care you can for her and hopefully the kittens will delay there arrival
When the kittens are born please us know and best to get mum spayed after
asap.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

YES keep them all


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks Milly, I will get pics of the babies as soon as they are born! I will take her along to the vet this evening and get her booked in as soon as possible after the birth....I will discuss this with the vet this evening. I actually saw the babies jut out the other night and found myself comparing her pregnancy to the one I had.... .... how attached we become


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Once you're seeing the babies moving, you're into the last three weeks or less, but that's not a great deal of help.

Liz


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow Helz, shes not THAT big but she is quite a petite cat normally....can the vet give you a good idea of how far along they are then....how will they do this, she hates anyone touching her tummy just now  Helz your kittens are gorgeous and just making me even more excited!


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

leeann01 said:


> Wow Helz, shes not THAT big but she is quite a petite cat normally....can the vet give you a good idea of how far along they are then....how will they do this, she hates anyone touching her tummy just now  Helz your kittens are gorgeous and just making me even more excited!


Ah thanks, I love them to bits. They are about 8 weeks old now. 

My cat is also very small, due to her very young age. She was about 5 ½ months old in that pic, so it may be what makes her tummy look so big. But seriously, even when you think they cant get any bigger, they still do.

Your vet should be able to tell you if your in the last week or not I would think, my vets estimate was fairly good. Even if they cant its good for mum to have a once over and they may also be able to advice you on assistance that may be available.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Why cant you get in a pet sitter wile ur away????

im sorry but i agree wiv mrsdusty on this one...u should of thort about all this be4 u alloud her to go out and get pregnant.,,maybe once these babys are born ( if she survives ) then u can have her spayed.
its all ur fault and its up to you to stay or make sure she has someone there 24/7 at least if its proved at the vets shes due to drop.


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Leeann! congrats on your cats pregnancy...Our cat is due monday, so we are well excited...we took the 9 weeks from the day we saw her mate! can you not do the 9 weeks from the day she got out? or have you forgotten the day? This site is very useful and there are some lovely people that help! sometimes you do find the odd nasty one!!

she may be ok if you go away..I mean you might stay and nothing happen..then ul be upset cause you could of gone, but someone does need to be with her just incase...

And the vet will give you a guideline of how far shes gone, they were wrong with lucky with her first litter..they were miles away...

good luck tho...


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

As I have said Eolabeo, she managed to get out of the house when the door was opened by my daughter....I had no intention of letting her get pregnant but hey, not much I can do about that so im dealing with the consequences as best I can. I will do all I can to make arrangements to have her watched for the full weekend now, following on from the very helpful advice I have received from the people on this forum.  I am also taking her along to the vets this evening, again following on from the advice I have received here, so no need to worry.


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks Kittycats...mostly everyone has been extremely supportive so the good way outweighs the bad comments and I have totally taken on board the constructive advice I have been given and also realised that I was being a tad naive  about thinking of leaving her alone in the first place. Thanks to everyone who has advised me otherwise (even Mrsdusty, dare I say ). Thanks for your kind comments.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

leeann01 said:


> As I have said Eolabeo, she managed to get out of the house when the door was opened by my daughter....I had no intention of letting her get pregnant but hey, not much I can do about that so im dealing with the consequences as best I can. I will do all I can to make arrangements to have her watched for the full weekend now, following on from the very helpful advice I have received from the people on this forum.  I am also taking her along to the vets this evening, again following on from the advice I have received here, so no need to worry.


wat are you going to do if u cant find someone to stay at ur house with ya cat?? are u still gonna go? 
im sorry but no 3 year old of mine would be getting anywhere near my front door.
i really hope u can find someone to sit with ur cat.


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

leeann01 said:


> Thanks Kittycats...mostly everyone has been extremely supportive so the good way outweighs the bad comments and I have totally taken on board the constructive advice I have been given and also realised that I was being a tad naive  about thinking of leaving her alone in the first place. Thanks to everyone who has advised me otherwise (even Mrsdusty, dare I say ). Thanks for your kind comments.


Yeh they are mostly good people on here...I do see the other points being made too, but the way they have gone about it was wrong....Our first time was such a worrying time...

and even now im worried about her...shes due monday, but her mucus plug has started to come away from her this morning...so someone on here said between now and 3 days shes be ready...


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

Eolabeo, my front door leads on to my front garden so my (almost) four year old plays out in the garden where she can come to no harm, (not that I feel I need to justify myself to you) but I am on this PET forum for advice about my PET, I do not appreciate you making comments as to my parenting skills  (thats what i have mumsnet for ).

I WONT be going if I cant find someone suitable to look after her.


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

leeann01 said:


> Eolabeo, my front door leads on to my front garden so my (almost) four year old plays out in the garden where she can come to no harm, (not that I feel I need to justify myself to you) but I am on this PET forum for advice about my PET, I do not appreciate you making comments as to my parenting skills  (thats what i have mumsnet for ).
> 
> I WONT be going if I cant find someone suitable to look after her.


dont get upset with the person saying that, they not worth it! you are here about your pregnant kittycat! nothing else..


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

im not having a pop about ur parentling skills...if i had something to say ild say it outrite beleve me.

all i simply said is my child that young would not be opening the front door at that age.

If u was up in the dog section saying wat u have just said they would slaughter u for the fact that wat u aloud happen was irrisponcible...cat or dog.

at the end of the day the catterys are over run wiv cats just the same dog homes are over run wiv dogs...pedigree or not....and all u have done is add to this im afraid....dont tell me...ur gonna find ur kittys great forever homes, i bet half the cats in the cattery was placed in forever homes. 

im not a horrible person im not...but you have came on here virtually saying ur husbands job offer comes be4 ur cat...LET HIM GO BY HIMSELF AND STAY AT HOME, simple as that.


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> im not having a pop about ur parentling skills...if i had something to say ild say it outrite beleve me.
> 
> all i simply said is my child that young would not be opening the front door at that age.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, things are getting heated in here!!


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes I do already have loving homes for the kittens actually, and I came on this site asking for advice about what would happen IF, I repeat IF I left my cat to go away for the weekend, to which the GENUINE people on this site have put me right about.  The fact my cat escaped was a genuine mistake and something I regret , but again not something I can do anything about now, hindsight is a great thing after all. Having already homed a dog from a dog home in the past I am only too aware of what these animals have to suffer and I have no intention of contributing to that in any way. 

Kittycats, not getting heated at all (probably much to the annoyance of some posters on here , but hey). I know that I care for my cat (and my daughter for that matter) in the best possible way so theres no need for me to get upset or indeed justify myself to them. Oh, the joys!


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

leeann01 said:


> Yes I do already have loving homes for the kittens actually, and I came on this site asking for advice about what would happen IF, I repeat IF I left my cat to go away for the weekend, to which the GENUINE people on this site have put me right about.  The fact my cat escaped was a genuine mistake and something I regret , but again not something I can do anything about now, hindsight is a great thing after all. Having already homed a dog from a dog home in the past I am only too aware of what these animals have to suffer and I have no intention of contributing to that in any way.
> 
> Kittycats, not getting heated at all (probably much to the annoyance of some posters on here , but hey). I know that I care for my cat (and my daughter for that matter) in the best possible way so theres no need for me to get upset or indeed justify myself to them. Oh, the joys!


well said leeann!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes we know you'll do the right thing by your girlie and look forward to seeing your pics when you do get a chance, hope you manage to sort arrangements for her this weekend. C.


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks Saynamore, & Kittycats, much appreciated  Ive got an appointment for the vet 2nite so Il keep you posted!


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

If she is ready to pop then I wouldnt recommend moving her to a different home while you are away. She needs to stay in her own home right now and be settled. See what the vet says and let us know. x


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

leeann01 said:


> Thanks Saynamore, & Kittycats, much appreciated  Ive got an appointment for the vet 2nite so Il keep you posted!


good good, yeh def let me know!


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah, ur right cats4eva, if the vet concludes she is due to pop soon im not going to leave her. She was following me about quite a lot last night, which Ive seen is a sign she is nearing the time  her nipples were also quite evident so...


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Ooo so exciting!


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

leeann01 said:


> Yeah, ur right cats4eva, if the vet concludes she is due to pop soon im not going to leave her. She was following me about quite a lot last night, which Ive seen is a sign she is nearing the time  her nipples were also quite evident so...


Dont forget update us when you've been the vets. xx


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi guys, just an update to let you know that I took Dora to the vet and he told me that she has 1 or 2 weeks to go. He said he could only feel 2 kittens as well so might end up keeping them all after all well I couldnt pick which one to give away, could I  

Il keep you all updated and let you know when babies arrive!


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> I am going to be direct and not beat around the bush. I am disgusted with you. Your poor cat does not deserve such treatment. If I were you I would call the Cats Protection and get them to re home your cat and soon to be kittens.
> 
> You have taken on a cat, with no research, let her get pregnant. You have not even given her the humane treatment of taking her to the vets.
> 
> And now the poor cat is to give birth on her own while you and your bloke go and pursue some career. All I can say is if this is the way you treat your pets then potential employers will see right through you.


OMG, here is a fellow cat person asking advice from the experienced people on this forum - I'm sorry I'm not a breeder or an expert but she does not deserve that attack. everyone has their own situations in life and we should'nt judge, just try and help


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Oh well much less of a worry at the weekend then hun! Just make sure whoever is popping in comes in several times a day and she has plenty of food!

Also, good luck with the job thing, I'm sure it will go much better now you know you can relax!


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

leeann01 said:


> Hi guys, just an update to let you know that I took Dora to the vet and he told me that she has 1 or 2 weeks to go. He said he could only feel 2 kittens as well so might end up keeping them all after all well I couldnt pick which one to give away, could I
> 
> Il keep you all updated and let you know when babies arrive!


Aww thats great news mate! not long to go then..


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

leeann01 said:


> Im just outside Glasgow guys.....thanks for all your help


I'm not that far from you then, i'm in North Ayrshire 
My cat is due this week I reckon, but she is holding out for now


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks guys, im actually surprised there was only two kittens, bet they are just all cuddling in together!  

Well Dora did SOOO well at the vets, I was actually really surprised  She never once tried to scratch him or jump off the table.....I was so proud of her so I shared my cooked chicken with her (just dont tell daddy that! ) I think she is milking this pregnancy malarky for all its worth!


----------

